# Working with double 5/8" drywall



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have finished my acoustic and soundproofing plan for my finished basement which includes a home theater. One of the applications being utilized on the walls and ceilings is Green Glue and double 5/8" drywall panels. In some areas this will be done on the interior and exterior of a wall while in other circumstances it will only be applied on the exterior wall. What is confusing to me is:

1. With the added thickness, do I need to by, for example, 2 x 6 doors?

2. My Triad speakers are all in-wall and in-ceiling. How do I install the speakers with the added depth?

3. Same question as it relates to electrical considerations such as outlets and recessed lighting.

4. I will be using resilient sound isolation clips and furring channel. Will the clips work with the added thickness?

5. Are there any other considerations I missed?

Thank you all so much for your responses. I love being a part of this forum as the I.Q. and expertise of my fellow members is high without prejudice.

Happy holidays,

Matthew


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

1. That would help

2. Not sure of their mounting method to know. Sorry.

3. Use adjustable boxes

4. Yes. Check the manufacturer's spec sheet to know the proper spacing for the layers and thicknesses you're using.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

One area that I had to go back and fix on my room was the ventilation. There is a right way to do it without sacrificing the rooms ability to keep the sound leaking out to the rest of the house. Search for it and don't forget it or your room will get hot and stuffy.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greenster said:


> One area that I had to go back and fix on my room was the ventilation. There is a right way to do it without sacrificing the rooms ability to keep the sound leaking out to the rest of the house. Search for it and don't forget it or your room will get hot and stuffy.


Hello Greenster:

What ventilation issues did you have? How did you resolve them?

~Matthew


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

One thing that I have noticed that is becoming a popular tread among some HT builders on another HT forum board, is going away from the double drywall. What they are doing is constructing the theatre room with isolation clips, sound channeling, 5/8 OSB then green glue and then 5/8 drywall. 

That would sure make things easier knowing that you have the OSB under the drywall and not really having to worry about hitting studs. If I was going to build another room I know that's how I would do it too.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> One thing that I have noticed that is becoming a popular tread among some HT builders on another HT forum board, is going away from the double drywall. What they are doing is constructing the theatre room with isolation clips, sound channeling, 5/8 OSB then green glue and then 5/8 drywall.
> 
> That would sure make things easier knowing that you have the OSB under the drywall and not really having to worry about hitting studs. If I was going to build another room I know that's how I would do it too.


Hello jbrown15,

My full soundproofing and acoustical plan includes:
1. Green glue between 2 5/8" drywall sheets. This will be done on the entire lower level.
2. Back boxes for all speakers (Triad system is all in-wall, in-ceiling)
3. Bat 15 (walls) and BAT 30 (ceilings) throughout. 
4. Sound panels -Based on my floor plan, 10 of various sizes should do the trick (see attached floor plan)
5. Green Glue sealant on throughout as needed
6. All doors will be solid core throughout the project area
7. Bass traps in the screen left and right corners
8. Added a solid core door at the bottom of the stairs
9. Staggered stud wall construction
11. Isolation clips and channeling for the entire ceiling
12. Door treatments
13. Window treatments


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a solid plan, I just like the idea of the OSB because that way you know that there's solid wood everywhere to screw into. Plus I personally think the OSB would do a better job cutting down on sound over drywall. 

I noticed originally you planned on having your AV equipment up front in the room?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want something to screw into everywhere and you want the same performance as 5/8" drywall, MDF would be the preferred solution. OSB is good but does not have the same mass as 5/8" drywall.


----------

